# Do coyote attractant sprays or scents work?



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I want to know if scent attractants work for coyotes, and if so, which one's have worked for you. I have seen different types, so I was thinking about using something on stand to attract the curiosity of the yote. If its not worth it then I want to know before I waste any money on it. Thanks.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ive tried one all last winter,never had it bring in a yote yet

thier noses are way to good to be fooled by such items


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Waste of time, effort and money.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds good, glad I asked before I bought any. Is bait worth the effort or just keep to callin with the wind in my favor?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I would go the calling route. Bait certainly works for some and there are several threads and articles on the subject. The thrill of hunting predators, to me, is calling them in. Persistence will pay off so long as you are not calling the same areas often and there are coyote in the neighborhood.

Lack of places to hunt, poor setup, and approaching the setup are the hunters biggest obsticles. Keep at it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The problem with Baiting is that you have to put it out and let it's scent work,and you might. Not have the time to just sit In one spot. I prefer to hunt a larger area


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

We use it with our snares and traps, I don't think it would work fast enough for calling and shooting...


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

Didn't some of the old grey beards try "misting" years ago? What was the conclusion?

I'm not interested. My call in success rates are good enough.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes , some will say it works but you can never fool a coyotes nose! When I was young(so many years ago) I once used bengay on a stick and had a couple of coyotes come in and sniff the stick, they seemed real interested but I dont think it fooled them or brought them in. There are just some dumb or curious coyotes out there(no many since calling got popular)Anyway scents are a waste of money and time for coyotes !!!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

A10,

As the experts have said, probably will not help it for coyotes. From my limited experience calling yotes, they seem to scent check (200-100ish) the call area pretty far out.

However, I'm a big fan of scents/calling for red fox, which tend to get the wind right much closer (40-20 yrds) to call. I put red urine, just below my call then about 15-20 yards downwind of call. As they come in (60-50ish yrds), I shut the call off and either what for them stop on their own, or hit the scent. I've shot many reds with their nose to the ground in that predetermined spot. ...In no way do I think scent/lures for either critter could be used as a "cover".


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well put NattyB, I think we all get the scent factor mixed all up and as you said as a cover scent there just aint any for coyotes, but as for attracting being curiosity or checking for another animals presence might work but in my opinon not needed, but I find the above very interesting because I too have had fox (grays) come in and they run in most of the time and its hard to get them to stop, I may try your method of fox urine farther out and see if they stop.


----------



## invst4u (Oct 24, 2013)

I have used deer blood on a rag and drag it behind me into a stand. I then place the rag on a branch in mesquite tree. It worked great. I wanted coyotes cross the line and nose right up to the rag without a single call...... My wife and I tried it the first time on a hunt, had 3 come in within 5 minutes.... Luck, I don't know. That was until Game and Fish forbid the use of "attractants"...... It worked for a while.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

invst4U,

Shot a red a couple years ago and walked to new set. There was 6" of fresh snow...just a perfect time to be out. I no sooner set up my call and got settled about 20 yards away (I had not turned the call on), there was a red sniffing my call. No doubt he bloodtrailed the other red. I called our Game Commission and verified (Least in PA) blood is considered bait. Bait in PA is allowed for coyotes, but not for fox.

However, when it comes to trapping fox, I'm a big fan of "blood lure". I try to save as much as I can from deer and freeze it fresh in mason jars.


----------



## finstr (Jan 6, 2013)

I picked a fresh road killed cottontail up one morning on my way to a stand. Once I set up I realized I'd forgotten it in my car but I set to calling anyways. After 15mins of no show I thought I might as well walk back to my car and grab it and give it a try. I put it out beside the Foxpro and opened its paunch with my knife. The stench was BAD! Used a cottontail distress and waited five mins, nothing. Waited another five with no calls. Then at about 200yds directly downwind I saw Wiley trotting toward the smell. I lost sight of him due to the terrain until he popped up at 50 yds bouncing up and down like he was on a trampoline. After I shot him I thought I should wait and see if any others would show. One did at 350 yds but I made the mistake of trying to howl, which I botched badly. Since then I'm always on the lookout for fresh rabbit kills but they're becoming scarce since the darn coyotes have thinned their numbers badly.

If anybody has a way of preserving rabbit gut smell I'm all ears (no pun intended) as rabbit urine is a waste of time/money.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Finster, if you want to preserve some rabbit for hunting bait, there's a few different things that will work. 
Read up on each one. You can get them from most trapping supply companies. Don't underestimate rabbit urine as a misting ingredient. Misting isn't used to lure coyotes, and it does work contrary to what some say.
Borax: sodium borate, as a preservative.
Methyl Paraben: anti-fungal, food preservative.
Salt. 
Sodium Benzoate: preservative, stops the aging process.
Sodium Bisulfite: preserves odors, and kills bacteria.
Any one of them should work for what you want.
Do your homework, and don't spill any on yourself...


----------

